# Renew velcro sandpaper pads! ...and remember, don't run with scissors!



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Because the velcro sandpaper pads are much more expensive than regular expensive sandpaper I cut out a pad sizes peace of regular expensive sandpaper and glued it to and old and very well used expensive velcro sandpaper pad with a razor knife.

...and as your cutting through the sandpaper the sand sharpens the blade on the razor knife at the same time! BONUS


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not a bad idea. I'd try it myself except I need holes in my sandpaper for the dust collectors on my sanders. I shalt not be making holes in perfectly good sandpaper any time soon.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep an old pair of sneakers in my shop and when a sanding pad 'loads up' with sanding dust I clean it by sanding an area of the sole of the sneaker. Works great for me.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

jlmarta said:


> I keep an old pair of sneakers in my shop and when a sanding pad 'loads up' with sanding dust I clean it by sanding an area of the sole of the sneaker. Works great for me.


I put my clogged sandpaper in the washing machine. It's great for getting out though underwear stains.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

emmajeanwalker said:


> I put my clogged sandpaper in the washing machine. It's great for getting out though underwear stains.


I guess I'm dense this morning.... I don't get it. LOL


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Not a bad idea. I'd try it myself except I need holes in my sandpaper for the dust collectors on my sanders. I shalt not be making holes in perfectly good sandpaper any time soon.


Why not cut holes in the sandpaper?
I bought a used ros sander from a guy, and in the box, was a wood jig, that was just 2 pieces of wood, hinged together, with 6 holes in both pieces. He used a piece of steel tubing, that had 1 end sharpened, and the other end had a t-handle, to make the holes.
Just put a disck between the wood pieces, and insert tubing/cutter, and cut the holes.
TEvery time I go to upload a pic, it says it's too big. ???
He must have got a good deal on discs with no holes!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL, I buy 8x11 pieces of felt for .25, then spray glue those to sheets of sandpaper for my random orbital, been doing that for a long time...

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

You can buy a 30 ft roll of adhesive backed sandpaper for 12-15 bucks. Oldmacnut, your felt idea is great, you can use more layers for a padded sander or evn dense foam rubber.


----------

